# Rescue Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching a NAUI Rescue Diver course on January 10th at 6:00pm at MBT Divers. The new address is 3920 Barrancas Ave. The Rescue course is a scenario driven course that covers diving physiology, diving maladies, specific rescue scenarios such as conscious and unconscious diver rescues, as well as a practical application of first aid and CPR. A current first aid/CPR certification is required for this course. If you do not have first aid/CPR, I will be teaching one on January 9th at 6:00pm at the shop.

Rich


----------

